# Measuring Tools - New to Me



## Rick_B (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had some recent threads going about measuring tools - quality and usefullness - so I'd thought I'd post here about what i got last night. CL add for machine tools - I called about 20 minutes after it was posted and had them in my hands and hour later. It was a box of "stuff" that a guy was selling - who was an ex-machinist and was cleaning up. I bought the whole box. First off the stuff I'm going to keep for sure


B&S 6" caliper, 01, 1-2, 2-3 starret micrometers, starret Vee block and clamp (this may go - not sure about it), two B%S telescoping gages, Randall and Stickney dial indicator and an Albrecht 0-3/8 keyless drill chuck. these are all .001 graduations.
The next bunch is 11 sets of user made parallels, Starrett adjustable parrallel and a surface indicator which doesn't have any markings that I can find but appears to be identical to a Starret


Finally there were 50+ end mills of various sizes and makes - 11 OSG single and double end, 11 TRW single and double end and 30 or so misc end mills - mostly smaller sizes and double end along with 4 saw blades and some small drills. The end mills appear to be mostly new.


I think I did pretty well and if there is any interest in the last two groups I can get more detail - just send me a PM
Thanks
Rick


----------



## HMF (Aug 10, 2012)

Rick-

Nice score. I don't know what you paid for the whole lot, but I bet it was a smoking deal!


:tiphat:Nelson


----------

